# [Q] BlueStacks Install/Uninstall Help



## markerpower (Oct 23, 2012)

Today I installed the latest version of BlueStacks. Problem is when I uninstalled it, it didn't completely uninstall itself. Now I can't install any version of BlueStacks. I either get the message that BlueStacks is already installed or that a dock is interfering. I have deleted every trace of BlueStacks that I could find(including registry) and there is no trace of a dock.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2012)

Since this is a PC related issue it doesn't belong in Android Q&A.

Moved to Off-topic.


----------



## vikram.exe (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you sure this is the latest version that you are trying?
There is no requirement or dependency on any dock for bluestacks installation in the current release. Could you please try again downloading the latest version from www [dot] bluestacks [dot] com  and try again.



markerpower said:


> Today I installed the latest version of BlueStacks. Problem is when I uninstalled it, it didn't completely uninstall itself. Now I can't install any version of BlueStacks. I either get the message that BlueStacks is already installed or that a dock is interfering. I have deleted every trace of BlueStacks that I could find(including registry) and there is no trace of a dock.
> 
> Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse


----------



## Chitra Khandelwal (Dec 11, 2012)

*problem in installing bluestack app*



markerpower said:


> Today I installed the latest version of BlueStacks. Problem is when I uninstalled it, it didn't completely uninstall itself. Now I can't install any version of BlueStacks. I either get the message that BlueStacks is already installed or that a dock is interfering. I have deleted every trace of BlueStacks that I could find(including registry) and there is no trace of a dock.
> 
> I am facing the same problem while installing the bluestacks mention above so please help me with this.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse


----------



## Tastler (Dec 24, 2012)

Having the same problem.
Uninstall routine isn't removing all the data. There is also a process with the bluestack icon running and a Bluestack Notification center, which i cant uninstall!


----------



## kid_191 (Jan 4, 2013)

Having the same problem. Help


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jan 4, 2013)

So confused by the noobs....Yep just going to troll.


----------



## Tastler (Jan 4, 2013)

StormMcCloud said:


> So confused by the noobs....Yep just going to troll.

Click to collapse



Thank You Sir
a very mature and helpful answer.


----------



## ak700 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tastler said:


> Thank You Sir
> a very mature and helpful answer.

Click to collapse



A very helpful post to reach your ten posts. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## mylios101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I figured it out!

Go to "C:\Windows\Installer" and change the view to detailed and then sort by author. Then right click on the msi file authored by BlueStacks and click uninstall. It should work like it should through programs and features.


----------



## remejuan (Jan 14, 2013)

mylios101 said:


> I figured it out!
> 
> Go to "C:\Windows\Installer" and change the view to detailed and then sort by author. Then right click on the msi file authored by BlueStacks and click uninstall. It should work like it should through programs and features.

Click to collapse



https://getsatisfaction.com/bstk/topics/bluestacks_already_installed
and
https://getsatisfaction.com/bstk/topics/cleaning_up_previous_bluestacks_installation

Worked for me


----------



## jarivd (Jan 21, 2013)

markerpower said:


> Today I installed the latest version of BlueStacks. Problem is when I uninstalled it, it didn't completely uninstall itself. Now I can't install any version of BlueStacks. I either get the message that BlueStacks is already installed or that a dock is interfering. I have deleted every trace of BlueStacks that I could find(including registry) and there is no trace of a dock.
> 
> Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, but be sure to have uninstalled notifications by bluestacks too.. because if you haven't you can't install a new one


----------



## DJ-Dancer (Apr 21, 2013)

*Best Way!*

Press Windows + R And Enter Regedit And DELETE The Following Files : 

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\BlueStacks] 
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\]
:laugh:


----------



## ww2aleed (Dec 27, 2013)

yes thats my favorite way also delete the data from   programfiles , programfiles(x86) ,programdata


----------



## wizholt7 (Jan 3, 2016)

I know this thread has been dead for awhile, but I am having the same issue. I made the mistake of accidentally deleting the uninstaller while trying to clear up space on my surface pro. So I decided I would just manually uninstall it by deleting all the program data and deleting any registry data. I've done all that but it still shows up in my programs and features, but of course I can't uninstall it from there, it gives an error because the uninstaller isn't there.

I redownloaded Bluestacks and tried to reinstall it, but it says it can't because it defects bluestacks has already been installed.


----------

